
Show HN: Shotsnapp – Create beautiful device mockup presentation - gaddafirusli
https://shotsnapp.com/
======
lucasverra
Hey there, congrats on launching.

This is my Feat Requests list of dreams (take what you want) :

\- image from URL a la responsinator.com

\- choose automatic and adecuate background color a la
[https://www.screely.com/?ref=producthunt](https://www.screely.com/?ref=producthunt)

\- being able to copy to clipboard instead of downloading asset.

Great start, will bookmark

edit : screely does not provide automatic and adecuate background color. Thats
a FR from them and you :). The piece of sofware that does this to my knowledge
is
[https://johnsad.ventures/software/backgroundswitcher/](https://johnsad.ventures/software/backgroundswitcher/)
and i cannot express the easyness on the eye it provides...it is so "suave".
=> ex : [https://i.imgur.com/GBzLTJp.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/GBzLTJp.jpg) &
[https://i.imgur.com/pZIWXZM.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/pZIWXZM.jpg)

~~~
0verAchiever
Hey! Maker of Screely here.

Really like your background color idea. In fact, liked it so much that I've
just added it to Screely :)

~~~
lucasverra
Congrats on agility !

Is there a specific algorithm name i should look for for this degree of
"background color being so damn right" feature ? I plan to add the feature to
my app also.

~~~
0verAchiever
I'm not sure if there is a specific algorithm for this to be honest. Maybe
someone else reading this can help you out?

------
gaddafirusli
Hello everyone! Here is a simple tool I've been working on for the past few
weeks. It's a simple tool for you to generate device mockup presentation for
your design. You can use it to generate image for social media posts, Dribble
shots, share design with your teammates and many more!

For now it comes with phones and browser template - more coming soon! It
should be easy enough to use. Looking forward to get comments and feedbacks
from all of you!

~~~
digitalengineer
Works good! I'd provide an option to make the background fill around the phone
'none' (transparant).

~~~
gaddafirusli
Update: You can now change the background opacity to 0% to get transparent
background :D

------
TekMol
I can't figure out how to scale the image I dropped onto the phone.

~~~
gaddafirusli
You can't at the moment. It's assuming your image/design is following the
phone screen dimension in the first place. But it's something I could add in
the future!

------
tjoff
These obtrusive popups "enter your email to get newsletter", in the history of
the web has even a single user opted to provide their email to such a popup?

Also, if I decline, please remember that and don't show me the same popup for
every other interaction with the site.

Otherwise, seems fine, if very apple-centric.

~~~
gaddafirusli
It only shows up after u clicked on the "coming soon" feature. I don't think
it's obtrusive at all.

~~~
tjoff
Didn't realize, I was cycling through them all and it just kept popping up,
that's better. I should get some sleep.

------
techaddict009
This is beautiful. Some feature I would suggest would make it awesome:

1 - Option to add a caption.

2 - Adding screens directly from here and fit it in the screen.

3 - Full mobile mockup. Currently, it cuts the top and bottom.

Edit: I re tried and feature 3 is there. U need to % out the size of the
device.

------
meatbundragon
Having the "How does it work?" modal appear first for new users would present
a better FTUE, although I can see why you went with the side menu/infobar.

Perhaps making the "How does it work?" link more prominent
(positioning/color/size/container styling) would help drive the right user
experience.

~~~
gaddafirusli
That was my original approach. But then I decided to emphasise on the
existence of the side menu. Totally agree on making the link more prominent -
will definitely make that change!

------
and0
This is a great example of a simple, useful idea done just right. The only
thing missing that you haven't mentioned is generating shots on devices that
aren't directly facing the camera. I really like isometric shots of designs
and websites on devices.

~~~
gaddafirusli
Thank you! Angled/isometric devices is one of the lists in my roadmap. Will
add that slowly into the device options

------
seige
Have you seen sites like [https://placeit.net](https://placeit.net)?

Drop me a PM if you are interested in chatting more about such sites in
general. I have been researching them for a while now.

------
giarc
@gaddafirusli what happened to the site? No longer working.

~~~
giarc
Never mind, up now.

------
Kagerjay
Its an interesting concept, it would be nice to have the following

\- iframe support for domain urls \- isometric pngs of the phone (as opposed
to looking straight at it)

------
smithmayowa
This is a very usefull and nice product.

------
antigirl
very nice

~~~
gaddafirusli
Thanks

